# It will go in... Will it come out?



## weatherjack (Feb 23, 2006)

I know various dvr's can be upgraded! Can the hard drives be removed and formated to use in a pc (wind0s)?


----------



## llurkin (Apr 28, 2005)

Yep.. unless they are laptop size, then they have to go in a laptop..


----------



## weatherjack (Feb 23, 2006)

will not be able to go on with out it, I love dvivo 11 

Thanks for the reply!


----------

